# New Voice on the Forums!



## bigrod1982

Afternoon All.

Rod Here Known as Rodzilla, Supersize and just plain Rod!!

This year 2012 I am prepping 3 girls and 1 Boy. They will be following individual protocols:

I have experience in contest prep Both run in (Last 8 weeks) and last week protocols.

Also expereince in DNP use, Slin, Pepetides (EU peptides), Gear and HGH use.

Been attending BBing Shows for over 14 years and have long term friends who are both Welsh and UK winners.

Previously preppd NAC Classic Champ and a 2nd place UKBFF finisher u90KG.

I am pretty Hardcore so i beleive love to train HIT and also add some High Rep High Weight Stuff using Rest pause triple drops etc. Experimenting in Blood Satrvation work with my guy currently.

I will be detailing my lads return to stage and also my diet from 22 stone down to 18 by Septmber currently 20.9.

Please feel free to ask me everything ths forum is open and i will reply.

I am also a rep for Cardiff Sports Nutrition Rep which i beleive to be the most helpful online store around use RCART1 for discount and free delivery

I have some intresting topics I wish to Discuss:

Actual protein requirements

HIT and why Pussy trainers avoid it Statig "Everyone is different?"

Metabolic Acidoss and body PH level and how HGH or any gear will not work unless in balance

Actual real Supplement requiremenst - Say no to preworkouts???

Starter Gear Courses and most importantly

BACK TO BACICS "BBING IS SIMPLE MADE DIFFICULT BY IDIOTS!"

i WONT BE DISSCUSSING I.V PRE COMP OR YEAR ROUND

Rod


----------



## flinty90

can you teach me to 40 kg side lat raise for real ??


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Quite a CV :thumbup1:

Welcome aboard ....


----------



## c2c

big rod...lol:lol:


----------



## Marshan

Welcome nd best of luck Rod!!


----------



## MattGriff

I'm gonna call you the Rodinator


----------



## flinty90

MattGriff said:


> I'm gonna call you the Rodinator


i will call him rowdy roddy piper ...

Welcome by the way


----------



## achilles88

alryt lad


----------



## Uriel

rodzilla???? GTF - no one calls a man that....you added that didnt u?

i bet your mates call u rod.......or rodders the say "mange tout mange tout"?

thats right eh?

welcome to ukm


----------



## shoulders

hiya rod


----------



## XMS

it's always good to hear from new members with real experience, right or wrong i hope you say things from heart and from real life lessons. Too many on here post [email protected] or preach in copy cat/heard of sheep fashion just to get a gold label under their name. Look forward to your in-put Rod


----------



## flinty90

XMS said:


> its always good to hear from new memebers with real expierance, right or wrong i hope you say things from heart and from real life lessons. Too many on here post ****e or preach in copy cat/heard of sheep fashion just to get a gold label under there name. Look forward to your in-put Rod


this guys 40 kg saide lat raises ffs , do you think he would lie to you !!!


----------



## bigrod1982

flinty90 said:


> this guys 40 kg saide lat raises ffs , do you think he would lie to you !!!


40kg ide lateral What?? lol

Plus i have a jacket with Rodzilla on haha so yh im big headed, and insecue at the same time.


----------



## XMS

na flinty, what I'm saying is there alot on here that do lie and troll this guy sounds like he can help, unlike me or other gold member over posters


----------



## flinty90

bigrod1982 said:


> 40kg ide lateral What?? lol
> 
> Plus i have a jacket with Rodzilla on haha so yh im big headed, and insecue at the same time.


isnt it you that used to do 40 kg side lateral delt raises ???


----------



## flinty90

XMS said:


> na flinty, what I'm saying is there alot on here that do lie and troll this guy sounds like he can help, unlike me or other gold member over posters


you talking about me lol !! 

ok i get it i will stop posting lol


----------



## Kimball

flinty90 said:


> isnt it you that used to do 40 kg side lateral delt raises ???


No way! Be impressed with that, I can only just bench the fockers


----------



## flinty90

Kimball said:


> No way! Be impressed with that, I can only just bench the fockers


lol exactly... i lke to roll them around on the floor and then leae them as if i have just finished with them


----------



## Magic Torch

Welcome to the party big Rod, whack those topics up in the relevent sections and get debating!


----------



## XMS

flinty you would never stop posting  and no wasnt a dig at you matey

(although you have made 5 post per hour ever hour for the last two years :001_tt2: )


----------



## Dawson89

Alright Dave!


----------



## Kimball

flinty90 said:


> lol exactly... i lke to roll them around on the floor and then leae them as if i have just finished with them


They the biggest in our gym and I was dead pleased when I managed 6 BP reps for the first time a couple of weeks ago. The thought of doing a delt raise!


----------



## ki3rz

Welcome


----------



## flinty90

XMS said:


> flinty you would never stop posting  and no wasnt a dig at you matey
> 
> (although you have made 5 post per hour ever hour for the last two years :001_tt2: )


all fcukin top quality posts might i add lol..


----------



## deemann

Welcome rod


----------



## flinty90

Rodriguez thats your new nickname i like that !!!


----------



## GolfDelta

I think we should make you a Moderator so you can be Rod the Mod.I'd like that.


----------



## Uriel

i reckon you are a go gettem dynamic guy.....

Dyno Rod


----------



## flinty90

Rod can i quote one of your posts from when you first joied and please tell me if it was true or not ..

Quote "Right Guys here to Help: Please update where you are but you must be engageing Traps in everyworkout.

One of my clients constantly used to use traps on everything they pump up doing side Delts etc.

No of things to try.

While do side raises lean out from a fixed point this takes it off the traps!

Also try Doing sides on a 70% setting on a bench.. E.g. Left Knee oln bench, right foot on floor. Rsaise right hand dumbell from right leg to shoulder height. I can use 40's kilo on sides but doing these i was down to 12 kg so "Go light - Get It Right!"

Supersize

Online PT and Rep for Cardiff Sports Nutrtion

Also await my Online Discout Code for free delivery and discount on all supps from the best place in uk!" end quote ..


----------



## QUEST

welcome rod....


----------



## bigrod1982

Dont recall i have done back in the day and if u want me to prove ill use Branch warren styl!!

Now though i am more focused on transsferring stress and load directly onto the muscle iam training..

Shoulders today i will probbly go to 17 - 20 kg..

Did i post 40 then?? like i said i could iam 21 stone but ostly go that heavy at end for partials!!


----------



## Uriel

wow....DeltZilla


----------



## bigrod1982

I will bro soon as i workout the navigation - Old school mate new to forums have real negative view of them so trying to change that!!

Thanks for the welcome bro!!


----------



## flinty90

bigrod1982 said:


> Dont recall i have done back in the day and if u want me to prove ill use Branch warren styl!!
> 
> Now though i am more focused on transsferring stress and load directly onto the muscle iam training..
> 
> Shoulders today i will probbly go to 17 - 20 kg..
> 
> Did i post 40 then?? like i said i could iam 21 stone but ostly go that heavy at end for partials!!


you dont recall mate ?? you only posted that a few days ago to be fair, i think its a bit of a lie, i would like you to tell me it is, even a 40 kg partial side lat raise is going to be that partial you will hardly be moving it so really pointless IMO..

i dont claim to be an expert but i do know that 40 kg is a fcukin lot of weight to be lifting straight out to the side for a delt exersise !!!


----------



## Queenie

Oooh! Welcome  x


----------



## bigrod1982

flinty90 said:


> Rod can i quote one of your posts from when you first joied and please tell me if it was true or not ..
> 
> Quote "Right Guys here to Help: Please update where you are but you must be engageing Traps in everyworkout.
> 
> One of my clients constantly used to use traps on everything they pump up doing side Delts etc.
> 
> Apologies!!! (Misprint) - like i said i can but dont!
> 
> Thanks for sptting that bet uthought i wsa right idiot.
> 
> Max lifts:
> 
> 4.5 plate bench
> 
> 7 plate dead
> 
> 6 plate Squat (don really squat anymor)
> 
> Have rowed 190lb dumbells in emporium gym brum as only plac ive seen with them
> 
> No of things to try.
> 
> While do side raises lean out from a fixed point this takes it off the traps!
> 
> Also try Doing sides on a 70% setting on a bench.. E.g. Left Knee oln bench, right foot on floor. Rsaise right hand dumbell from right leg to shoulder height. I can use 40's kilo on sides but doing these i was down to 12 kg so "Go light - Get It Right!"
> 
> Supersize
> 
> Online PT and Rep for Cardiff Sports Nutrtion
> 
> Also await my Online Discout Code for free delivery and discount on all supps from the best place in uk!" end quote ..


----------



## Fat

flinty90 said:


> you dont recall mate ?? you only posted that a few days ago to be fair, i think its a bit of a lie, i would like you to tell me it is, even a 40 kg partial side lat raise is going to be that partial you will hardly be moving it so really pointless IMO..
> 
> i dont claim to be an expert but i do know that 40 kg is a fcukin lot of weight to be lifting straight out to the side for a delt exersise !!!


Does it even matter? :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ronnie coleman in his hardcore book stated that for side partial the most weight he ever could manage was 60 pound DB's for 10 reps (PARTIALS) 60 pounds RONNIE COLEMAN..

so you are doing well over 12 - 15 kg more ???

personally if you have a negative view on forums mate you should try approaching them as you would approach people in real life, that way people will respond better than they do if we lets say tell (TALL TALES) about what we do in real life...

like i say i may be very wrong and if so i apologise, but i cant take you serious from the start of our online relationship with that statement im sorry .. you look a bg lad granted but over 80 pound side lateral raises even for partials, im not buying it X


----------



## flinty90

Fat said:


> Does it even matter? :lol:


Dam right it matters to me...


----------



## MattGriff

Rodenator you should have visited the Coleseum just up the road from the Emporium in Brum - when I trained there we had 105kg DBs which i held the gym one arm row challenge record with 25 reps (no straps), be nice to have had some competition.

Solid other lifts, why don't you squat much anymore?


----------



## Fat

flinty90 said:


> Dam right it matters to me...


Fair enough mate but as you said he's clearly bsing so let they guy be deluded as it doesn't hurt anyone lol.


----------



## Fat

MattGriff said:


> Rodenator you should have visited the Coleseum just up the road from the Emporium in Brum - when I trained there we had 105kg DBs which i held the gym one arm row challenge record with 25 reps (no straps), be nice to have had some competition.
> 
> Solid other lifts, why don't you squat much anymore?


He doesn't need to train legs mate as he can fly :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Fat said:


> Fair enough mate but as you said he's clearly bsing so let they guy be deluded as it doesn't hurt anyone lol.


well fair enough mate i just dont want to hear BS, i would have taken to a big lad like him if he had just introduced himself normally without trying to show off...

i will leave it though at your request, i have said my piece X


----------



## Magic Torch

Flinty, 'tis the interweb dude!


----------



## RowRow

flinty90 said:


> well fair enough mate i just dont want to hear BS, i would have taken to a big lad like him if he had just introduced himself normally without trying to show off...
> 
> i will leave it though at your request, i have said my piece X


At 18 I had done leaning one arm laterals with 40's for a momentum heavy set of 5 Iirc.

Back when I was strong


----------



## flinty90

RowRow said:


> At 18 I had done leaning one arm laterals with 40's for a momentum heavy set of 5 Iirc.
> 
> Back when I was strong


ok then i apologise and bask in yours and his strength (flinty backs out the room bowing)


----------



## bigrod1982

flinty90 said:


> Ronnie coleman in his hardcore book stated that for side partial the most weight he ever could manage was 60 pound DB's for 10 reps (PARTIALS) 60 pounds RONNIE COLEMAN..
> 
> so you are doing well over 12 - 15 kg more ???
> 
> personally if you have a negative view on forums mate you should try approaching them as you would approach people in real life, that way people will respond better than they do if we lets say tell (TALL TALES) about what we do in real life...
> 
> like i say i may be very wrong and if so i apologise, but i cant take you serious from the start of our online relationship with that statement im sorry .. you look a bg lad granted but over 80 pound side lateral raises even for partials, im not buying it X


Relationship?? plus Ronnie used allot more than that... ok for you today i will change my workout and do them 40KG sides.. Dont promise anything but watch then i will do triple drop... we will see what im all about!!

Spend more time in the gym bro! This is why i was reluctant does it make a difference what i do coaching BBing etc is about training heavy (Thats your heavy which is different to mine)


----------



## bigrod1982

flinty90 said:


> well fair enough mate i just dont want to hear BS, i would have taken to a big lad like him if he had just introduced himself normally without trying to show off...
> 
> i will leave it though at your request, i have said my piece X


Why is stating a lift showing off??? I will keep posting and Repping BBing and you keep doing your small thing.. Ask me anything here to help if i can but u obviously think im full of ****!! maybe i am


----------



## flinty90

i will keep doing my small thing thanks mate, you dont know me at all bro ... will leave it at that ..


----------



## Guest

Try and get it on your phone m8, and get it up on here. 40k side raises is some colossal strength!


----------



## rectus

Welcome, I'll be interested to read how you're getting on with Katsuu/Occlusion training. I wanted to try it, but I chickened out in the end.


----------



## GolfDelta

bigrod1982 said:


> Why is stating a lift showing off??? I will keep posting and Repping BBing and you keep doing your small thing.. Ask me anything here to help if i can but u obviously think im full of ****!! maybe i am


Mate it's the internet,people will always cry bullsh!t when someone is stronger than them.Welcome to UKM,you seem to have a lot to offer and actually look in good shape,unlike a lot of the gurus who spend all day on here rather than in the gym.


----------



## DutchTony

Welcome Rodders


----------



## flinty90

GolfDelta said:


> Mate it's the internet,people will always cry bullsh!t when someone is stronger than them.Welcome to UKM,you seem to have a lot to offer and actually look in good shape,unlike a lot of the gurus who spend all day on here rather than in the gym.


LOL nice


----------



## Ste7n

Welcome Big Rod, interesting topics you've listed, protein requirements especially...


----------



## Kimball

Fat said:


> Fair enough mate but as you said he's clearly bsing so let they guy be deluded as it doesn't hurt anyone lol.


It does if he's offering help and advice, sort of shoots the rest of it out of the water to be honest. Why would you then believe anything else?

If its real I'm f'ing impressed, if it's not I'll stop reading


----------



## liam0810

Welcome mate hopefully you can bring a lot to this forum as your opening post is promising.

What's blood starvation work though?


----------



## Uriel

Dave said:


> Try and *get it on your phone m8, *and get it up on here. 40k side raises is some colossal strength!


Dave - u cnut - thats just a nice way of saying "Liar liar pants on fire" pmsl


----------



## ki3rz

Uriel said:


> Dave - u cnut - thats just a nice way of saying "Liar liar pants on fire" pmsl


lmao


----------



## mikemull

40kg lat raises

200kg bench

300kg deadlift

260kg squat

All big lifts mate, credit to you if it's true! Just put up some vids if you wanna be taken seriously and at your word. It will stop all this hating and crying bs! But until you do I'm airing on the bull**** side!


----------



## tony10

alright dave. :whistling:


----------



## DutchTony

This is gonna be another 'NoAudi' :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

welcome Big Rod. I think I'm going to enjoy your posts.


----------



## dipdabs

Hello the rodinator 

A friend of mine has said about Cardiff sports nutrition being good, will check out the site when I run out of whey!


----------



## Kennyken

mikemull said:


> 40kg lat raises
> 
> 200kg bench
> 
> 300kg deadlift
> 
> 260kg squat
> 
> All big lifts mate, credit to you if it's true! Just put up some vids if you wanna be taken seriously and at your word. It will stop all this hating and crying bs! But until you do I'm airing on the bull**** side!


fcuk me. they are some BIG lifts


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Kaywoodham said:


> Hello the rodinator
> 
> A friend of mine has said about Cardiff sports nutrition being good, will check out the site when I run out of whey!


I ordered some stuff off them for the first time on Monday. Turned up Tuesday. Can't say fairer than that.


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> Dave - u cnut - thats just a nice way of saying "Liar liar pants on fire" pmsl


My tactful approach pretty much see through then? haha :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> My tactful approach pretty much see through then? haha :whistling:


like a fcukin everseal window bro lol


----------



## Tassotti

Mong Strong


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> like a fcukin everseal window bro lol


Hahaha :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

welcome rodders


----------



## Milky

Rod or can l call you................ well nothing really.

You forgot to mention your incredible penis size in your opening post.

Oh and Bonjourno....


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Rod or can l call you................ well nothing really.
> 
> You forgot to mention your incredible penis size in your opening post.
> 
> Oh and Bonjourno....


Now now mily your a mod, leave that sort of comment for us mortals lol...

be careful or golf delta will be on your case X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Now now mily your a mod, leave that sort of comment for us mortals lol...
> 
> be careful or golf delta will be on your case X


Awww mate dont even get me started, l was threatened to have another MOD ban me the other day for being rude to them :lol:

Got to love this place sometimes.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Awww mate dont even get me started, l was threatened to have another MOD ban me the other day for being rude to them :lol:
> 
> Got to love this place sometimes.


lol... sorry cant talk i have some 85 kg db kickbacks to finish


----------



## Kimball

I decided to up from my measly db 40kg presses today but we haven't got any bigger ones. So I loaded the 2 Olympic barbells up with 80kgs each. Needed a couple of spotters to get them in position but awesome chest workout, could only manage 4 sets of10 though.


----------



## flinty90

Kimball said:


> I decided to up from my measly db 40kg presses today but we haven't got any bigger ones. So I loaded the 2 Olympic barbells up with 80kgs each. Needed a couple of spotters to get them in position but awesome chest workout, could only manage 4 sets of10 though.


i presume only using them little weights your ROM was fcukin spot on mate ???

maybe i need to go to the gym now and again !!


----------



## Kimball

flinty90 said:


> i presume only using them little weights your ROM was fcukin spot on mate ???
> 
> maybe i need to go to the gym now and again !!


Yeh, my rom was the best ever, the most difficult part is keeping it slow and steady as the bars were trying to twist, one of the reasons I had to keep the weight down.

It was f'ing hard not chucking them across the room at the end of each set shouting "hell yeaaaah" and "I'm the man" did it on the last set though so everybody knew.

If you made the trip down I'm sure you could manage the 20s?


----------



## flinty90

Kimball said:


> Yeh, my rom was the best ever, the most difficult part is keeping it slow and steady as the bars were trying to twist, one of the reasons I had to keep the weight down.
> 
> It was f'ing hard not chucking them across the room at the end of each set shouting "hell yeaaaah" and "I'm the man" did it on the last set though so everybody knew.
> 
> *If you made the trip down I'm sure you could manage the 20s*?


lets take it one step at a time bro.... let me get the hang of my 300 kg forearm curls first


----------



## Kimball

flinty90 said:


> lets take it one step at a time bro.... let me get the hang of my 300 kg forearm curls first


See you're way ahead of me there, can't get any sort of curl over 200, you must just have girly weak chest and delts. You aren't a bicep boy are you? Could explain it.


----------



## George-Bean

Welcome to the cult.


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> See you're way ahead of me there, can't get any sort of curl over 200, you must just have girly weak chest and delts. You aren't a bicep boy are you? Could explain it.


I sense jelousy dear kimball lol


----------



## hackskii

Welcome Rod

I would like to just ask a couple of questions that I think might set the tone here.

How many grams of protein do you endorse using?

pH is something I have been harping about for many years, what range do you like your urine and saliva reading, and do you use bicarb of soda at all or vinegar post workout?


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> well fair enough mate i just dont want to hear BS, ***i would have taken to a big lad like him ***if he had just introduced himself normally without trying to show off...
> 
> i will leave it though at your request, i have said my piece X


Does that leave us little guys with the status of the forum chickens? Dont ya love us all anymore now there's a giant on the scene?


----------



## hackskii

Lets be nice guys.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Does that leave us little guys with the status of the forum chickens? Dont ya love us all anymore now there's a giant on the scene?


A giant fibber pmsl.. i love you little guys more. your more believeable lol ..


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> Lets be nice guys.


Oh fcukin stop right there loverboy lol.. x


----------



## hackskii

flinty90 said:


> Oh fcukin stop right there loverboy lol.. x


Its tree huger to you man. :lol:

Just saying, what if he is who he says he is?

With the exception of a bit of boasting, I take most with a grain of salt, I have seen many things over the years.


----------



## Tommy10

Welcome aboard

I use CSN...Marc, strings and the guys seem like a great bunch, great service !


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> Its tree huger to you man. :lol:
> 
> Just saying, what if he is who he says he is?
> 
> With the exception of a bit of boasting, I take most with a grain of salt, I have seen many things over the years.


Agreed mate. im only yankin the big cnuts chain lol.. he is a big boy im sure he can take it x


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I sense jelousy dear kimball lol


Jealousy, more like envy, tinged with a mild dose of disbelief


----------



## Kimball

hackskii said:


> Lets be nice guys.


We are being nice(ish) just joined in with a bit of flint banter and I did say if it's true I'll be very impressed. Which is a fact. Not sure I'd classify it as slight boasting though, more like full on way over the top boasting


----------



## Mingster

LOL. This is a funny thread

To be fair the stats posted for squats and deads etc aren't outrageous amounts, especially for a 21 stone guy. I'm sure the laterals aren't a strict lift in the way most people see them....


----------



## Kimball

Has he posted two accounts, seems to be another very similar guy posted a welcome a few minutes ago?


----------



## Mingster

Kimball said:


> Has he posted two accounts, seems to be another very similar guy posted a welcome a few minutes ago?


I think the new one is a p1ss take. At least I hope it is....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

its gymgyms new account lol


----------



## DB

Welcome mate

I reckon I can throw up the 40's on lat raises.. Obviously the form would be horrendous but they'd be up!


----------



## flinty90

DB said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> I reckon I can throw up the 40's on lat raises.. Obviously the form would be horrendous but they'd be up!


Yes but your a hero lol x


----------



## damerush

Welcome! This is possibly the biggest welcome thread that wasn't for a woman i`ve seen.


----------



## zack amin

rodney you plonka


----------



## Kimball

I'm dozing off, both still going?


----------



## hackskii

DB said:


> I reckon I can throw up the 40's


Check this out, I have been known to throw some 40's around too, but mine were Mickeys premium malt liquor. :lol:


----------



## Kimball

hackskii said:


> Check this out, I have been known to throw some 40's around too, but mine were Mickeys premium malt liquor. :lol:


Lol, bet they were more fun


----------



## Hera

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## Simspin

Nice to c ya to c ya nice. 

Roddaz


----------



## bigrod1982

Evening All what was the forum member who said i couldnt do 40'ss??

Anyway after 5 sets of blood starvation shoulder press i moved to saide lateral raise. They went

12 x 14kg

12x 24kg

8 x 34kg

**** aaarrrrggghhhhhhh NO 40's

6 x 38kg plus 2 rest pause drop 20kgx8 drop 12 kg x 11!! (Form was good as us experienced trainers @DB know therte are various ways of doing sides some of which are much easier! I didnt video it because it was busy and my EGO is not that big im not that much of a pr**k!!

Cardio now guys with Jack russell Lewie be back soon for some shocking news guys keep watching!!

I can and will video it next time


----------



## bigrod1982

Mingster said:


> LOL. This is a funny thread
> 
> To be fair the stats posted for squats and deads etc aren't outrageous amounts, especially for a 21 stone guy. I'm sure the laterals aren't a strict lift in the way most people see them....


Exactly they are nothing out of ordinary!!! they obviously dont train hard enough and still benching 2 plates after 10 years training...


----------



## bigrod1982

bigjuice said:


> rodney you plonka


Thanks - And nice shape bro!


----------



## bigrod1982

Kimball said:


> We are being nice(ish) just joined in with a bit of flint banter and I did say if it's true I'll be very impressed. Which is a fact. Not sure I'd classify it as slight boasting though, more like full on way over the top boasting


Dont get this 2 accounts thing i should only have 1!!


----------



## flinty90

ffs is this cnut still posting sh1t ??


----------



## Fat

Put your lifts on YouTube mate


----------



## Fat

flinty90 said:


> ffs is this cnut still posting sh1t ??


 :lol:


----------



## baggsy1436114680

flinty90 said:


> ffs is this cnut still posting sh1t ??


lol whats up with you i thought you was a nice chappy?


----------



## Glassback

Interesting very interesting - welcome aboard


----------



## flinty90

baggsy said:


> lol whats up with you i thought you was a nice chappy?


Sorry mate i am normally very welcoming and nice but come on this is beyond a joke ....


----------



## Tassotti

you can't talk to a Guru like that


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> you can't talk to a Guru like that


fcukin Kenny ken is more of a guru than this cnut lol !!


----------



## shoulders

flinty90 said:


> fcukin Kenny ken is more of a guru than this cnut lol !!


give him a chance ?????


----------



## Tassotti

he certainly is a big rod


----------



## flinty90

shoulders said:


> give him a chance ?????


who Kenny Ken lol


----------

